# Razer Lycosa USB issue



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

So, I've got a Razer Lycosa and the USB port on the keyboard doesn't work. I've contacted the tech support twice now, and both times I haven't got a reply. So, I'm turning to you. Has anybody else had this problem, and if so how did you remedy it? I am using Windows 7. I have also tried the keyboard on a computer without the drivers and the port worked fine, so I don't really know what to do. I've upgraded to the latest drivers and firmware, but still no go.

Thanks!


----------



## blackwidow10 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi. try this driver

http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=290&nav=0

it's the official windows 7 driver


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's the driver I am using.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As you have already verified the keyboard is operational, it would appear to be another Win7 driver issue. Not much you can do but wait for an updated driver. You could try a Vista driver.


----------

